# Safest foods for you to eat



## IamSally (Sep 9, 2010)

Some of you may have read my post yesterday. I had a bad IBS day. I was unable to eat anything after lunch. My bowels just would not settle down. I drank a glass of room temperature water in the evening so I wouldn't get dehydrated and even that gave me diarrhea. I slept well last night and I am hungry this morning. It is almost 11:00 and I don't dare eat anything. So what are your safest foods to eat after a bad IBS day? I know eventually I will be able to eat but right now I really need to be easy on myself so I don't have a repeat of yesterday. I have gone 22 hours without food and I don't need to lose weight.


----------



## Goofy3987 (May 23, 2012)

The safest things for me is bananas, tortillas chips, pretzels, angel food cake, some dry cereal, English muffins and sometimes toast with jelly....no butter


----------



## IamSally (Sep 9, 2010)

Goofy3987 said:


> The safest things for me is bananas, tortillas chips, pretzels, angel food cake, some dry cereal, English muffins and sometimes toast with jelly....no butter


Yep, sounds good. I safely ate rice chex earlier and I am eating a banana right now. It is not filling me up much but I need to regain my confidence in food again and allow my system to rest and heal. I just like to hear whar the safe foods are for others. U have never thought of tortilla chips as being in the safe category since they are not low in fat so that one surprised me.


----------



## katkit (May 24, 2012)

Hey! I normally eat (slowly) a bowl of plain brown rice... it helps plug your system up I find


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, good tips here.. I find that plain oatmeal in the morning, every morning, helps get things ready throughout the day.


----------



## IamSally (Sep 9, 2010)

katkit said:


> Hey! I normally eat (slowly) a bowl of plain brown rice... it helps plug your system up I find


 I think white rice is lower in fiber which I believe would be a better choice on days when you especially touchy.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

The day before soemthing important I try to eat white rice. It seems to be the most safe food for me.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Rice,white or yellow but not brown,is a very safe food for me also.Bananas too and plain ice cream and also jelly/jello is very kind.


----------



## Danb159 (Aug 4, 2012)

Stupidly, after a bout of severe D, and on that feeling of "I have to eat something because I'm so hungry" I usually have a ham roll. It's probably not a great thing to eat, but it is a safe food for me. Something I have eaten for years and never had a problem with.


----------



## IamSally (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow! Safe foods sure vary for each of us! I would not consider ham or ice cream as safe foods. Those are foods I rarely eat even when I am doing well! I avoid dairy and pork on a regular basis. I did have a piece of bacon for breakfast on Christmas Day last year. I made the decision based on the recommendation of my dietitian and because of the fat content. I have substituted soy milk for dairy milk.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Bananas, dry oatcakes, oatmeal, white bread, white rice, potato, sweet potato, peeled vegetables that have been cooked for a long time.Stay away from dairy, raw vegetables, beans and fried food.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I definitely find white cooked rice is always the best thing for me. I can eat plain rice and plain chicken for a main meal, bananas. The rice always seems to get things back on track again for me. I also find white rice better than brown and white bread also seems to help and I'm always ok with cooked eggs. Nothing spicy, greasy or basically quick with preservatives in for a couple of days always helps as well. Also I can never eat much in the way of fruit either. Hope it helps


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive read,on the site of the people who treat me,that spicy foods dont cause many problems with IBS.I dont have a problem with spicy foods myself,to be honest but I dont eat a lot of it anyway.


----------



## exx11 (May 4, 2011)

For me it's eggs done literally anyway with two slices of wholemeal bread/toast. My mum once told me eggs bind you up so are a natural calmer for diarrhea and I've stuck by this ever since. Try poaching or boiling if you're feeling lousy and scrambled for breakfast on better days. Hope this helps and keep hydrated!


----------



## Goofy3987 (May 23, 2012)

Ibs is so strange and so different for everyone.....for example....eggs for me is a Hugh one on my trigger list....I can't go near them


----------



## Squiget (Aug 22, 2012)

Claireuk said:


> I definitely find white cooked rice is always the best thing for me. I can eat plain rice and plain chicken for a main meal, bananas. The rice always seems to get things back on track again for me. I also find white rice better than brown and white bread also seems to help and I'm always ok with cooked eggs. Nothing spicy, greasy or basically quick with preservatives in for a couple of days always helps as well. Also I can never eat much in the way of fruit either. Hope it helps


 I am exactly the same!Do you find that cooked eggs often stop you from going for a day or two?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

jmc09 said:


> Ive read,on the site of the people who treat me,that spicy foods dont cause many problems with IBS.I dont have a problem with spicy foods myself,to be honest but I dont eat a lot of it anyway.


Hi, Sorry that's my list of foods, sorry should have made that clearer. I think everyone has different things that help or make things worse and spicy foods are a definite no for me.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Squiget said:


> I am exactly the same!Do you find that cooked eggs often stop you from going for a day or two?


I find I can eat eggs with everything and they are always something that helps me. I do eat quite a lot of eggs !


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Im finding a high protein,low fat diet lately really helps my problems.


----------

